# Help Needed



## blogdog2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My wife and I bought a bi-annual red week in Kuta Bali in the late 90's. We traded a couple of times and enjoyed it but have of late let our maintenance fees and communication with the resort lapse. I emailed the resort more than 18months ago and had no reply. Since then we have moved house a couple of times, lost our paperwork and let our membership with RCI also lapse. We purchased shortly before the Aussie dollar dropped to as low as 48c to the greenback so not only was the purchase expensive it cost us almost twice the standard pp. We have been living pretty low on income and funds recently and was wondering if our legal rights to ownership may have been waived by now or if it is possible to pick it back up by bringing our membership and maintenance levies back up to date. If the latter is the case will we be entitled to unclaim wks? Also is there any booklets/paraphenalia setting out the rules/rights associated with ownership as we did not receive any upon purchase of our timeshare? Any help will be appreciated with thanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd suggest contacting the resort again.  Only they will know the status of your ownership, and what your options are.  Iif email doesn't do it, send a "real" letter, or make a call.  Maybe they have a website you can use to contact them, or perhaps a parent company.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## jimbosee (Aug 26, 2007)

*Help needed!!!!*

blogdog2000,
                      jimbosee,from Melbourne Australia here,what is the name of your resort.My wife and myself will return to Bali on the 4th of Sept,and would be happy to find out any details you would need to sort out your Time Share.We live in Bali for about 6 months of the year.Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## blogdog2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Jimbosee. The resort is Risata, it is a Gold Crown, and it is Tuban and I think we own week 26. I forgot the room number. If you manage to get this message and follow thru It'll be appreciated.


----------

